# New LED Ideal-Lume Bias Light Models



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

There are now new models of Ideal-Lume bias lights in LED! http://cinemaquestinc.com/ideal_lumesb.htm#LEDStandard

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
G. Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
SMPTE, THX, ISF, Lion AV Consultants

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------

